# Letting go...



## Amanda102 (May 5, 2012)

One of the hardest things I am trying to deal with at the moment is letting my 12 year old daughter have the freedom to do the things a non diabetic child (like her twin sister!!) would take for granted.  I haven't said no to anything solely on the grounds of her diabetes yet, but I have wanted to many times!  Tomorrow she is taking a picnic and walking with her friends to the park and then playing down by the river.  They are meeting about 11 and coming back for 6.  Although a normal over-protective parent who would rather wrap her child in cotton wool forever, I am reasonably happy about the adventure they have planned... except for the diabetes!!  That said I know she will test and carb count and do her very best, and she has her sister there who is obviously aware of the signs of hypos etc, but still.... I bet this never gets any easier, does it?


----------



## Steff (May 5, 2012)

Amanda I know this is not the same as my young son is not diabetic so please feel free to ignore this if you choose to,he is at the stage your daughter is at the moment, I am worried sick drives me crazy and I also drive my OH mad as he is the total opposite of me laid back dont come close, but I spoke to my dad about what he and my mum where like with me at his age, could you maybe try that? it helped me and about 3 weeks ago i let him go to mcdonalds for his lunch which may seem no big deal but its across a main road and about 20 minutes away from where he lives.,It does seem like such a daunting thing to let them go but theres no set age and theres no one on the planet who can tell you your right or wrong but if she is never given the chance to spread her wings then you will never know how certain senarioes will pan out, I assume she has a mobile so can keep in touch with you and vice versa?


----------



## Amanda102 (May 5, 2012)

Steff said:


> Amanda I know this is not the same as my young son is not diabetic so please feel free to ignore this if you choose to,he is at the stage your daughter is at the moment, I am worried sick drives me crazy and I also drive my OH mad as he is the total opposite of me laid back dont come close, but I spoke to my dad about what he and my mum where like with me at his age, could you maybe try that? it helped me and about 3 weeks ago i let him go to mcdonalds for his lunch which may seem no big deal but its across a main road and about 20 minutes away from where he lives.,It does seem like such a daunting thing to let them go but theres no set age and theres no one on the planet who can tell you your right or wrong but if she is never given the chance to spread her wings then you will never know how certain senarioes will pan out, I assume she has a mobile so can keep in touch with you and vice versa?



It's so hard isn't it?  I think back to when I was their age and I had a lot more freedon than they do.  I think of that to try and keep it all in perspective!  She will have a mobile with her and after all - we didn't have them in my youth!  Thank you so much for your reply.


----------



## HOBIE (May 5, 2012)

I know it sounds hard but you have to let them grow up.  Kids who would have em !   She needs to be confident about how to deal with things. I could write a book about where & what situations i have been in.                         T1 since 3yr old.     Hope everything goes good tomorow & have a nice day


----------



## Steff (May 6, 2012)

Hi Amanda how are you Hun,know it must be hard with what your daughter is doing today x


----------



## Amanda102 (May 6, 2012)

Well they set off, a group of 6 excited girls, at 11.30 this morning, armed with picnic and minnow nets.  They are due back at 6pm.  Hannah has happily taken a 'bum bag' with her blood testing kit, omnipod, dextrose tablets, cereal bar, glucogel and mobile phone, so what more can be done??? She has even taken her 'carbs and cals' book as I think they were calling in at the shop for pop and extra bits and pieces on the way!  Hopefully they will come back after a fab day and it will all have been worth it.


----------



## Northerner (May 6, 2012)

Amanda102 said:


> Well they set off, a group of 6 excited girls, at 11.30 this morning, armed with picnic and minnow nets.  They are due back at 6pm.  Hannah has happily taken a 'bum bag' with her blood testing kit, omnipod, dextrose tablets, cereal bar, glucogel and mobile phone, so what more can be done??? She has even taken her 'carbs and cals' book as I think they were calling in at the shop for pop and extra bits and pieces on the way!  Hopefully they will come back after a fab day and it will all have been worth it.



It sounds to me like she is very well-prepared, I'm sure everything will be fine!


----------



## Robster65 (May 6, 2012)

Well done for letting her take a risk Amanda. I was barely able to do anything without feeling I was setting out on a trek to discover lost tribes in the jungle. I grew up extremely risk averse and applaud the way you're playing it. 

She sounds very sensible and I'm sure the whole group will learn a whole lot more from it than they would if they stayed at home or took an adult with them.

As the others, I hope they have a brilliant, safe time.

Rob


----------



## Amanda102 (May 6, 2012)

Robster65 said:


> Well done for letting her take a risk Amanda. I was barely able to do anything without feeling I was setting out on a trek to discover lost tribes in the jungle. I grew up extremely risk averse and applaud the way you're playing it.
> 
> She sounds very sensible and I'm sure the whole group will learn a whole lot more from it than they would if they stayed at home or took an adult with them.
> 
> ...



Hi Rob!  The 'lost tribe'  bit made me chuckle! I know what you mean.  I think I am just trying to prepare the ground for the potentially rebellious teenage years ahead! I sat her down yesterday and told her how proud I was of the way she was coping.  I told her that as long as she is testing and injecting and looking after herself then I would not prevent her doing anything (within reason), but that would obviously change if I felt she could not be trusted to look after herself!!  To be honest, the pump helps loads.  I cannot imagine either of us feeling as confident if she was still on MDIs. Luckily, she is also a very mature and sensible 12 year old!! Now if it was her twin sister.... well who knows??!!


----------



## Monica (May 6, 2012)

Well done Amanda for letting her go. I'm still stressing over Carol going out and she's 15


----------



## Amanda102 (May 6, 2012)

Two hours to go and I haven't heard anything.  So tempting to text and ask if everything is ok, but I'll try to resist...


----------



## Amanda102 (May 6, 2012)

Well they're back!!  Hannah had a hypo this morning (3.7) which she coped with.  Said she was 9.2 before lunch and now back home she is 10.2 (with insulin still acting).  She has told me that she had 2 doughnuts, some party rings and chocolate on top of her packed lunch, but she injected for it all.  All things considered, I think we have got off quite lightly!!  She's now soaking the muck off in the bath... it's good to have them back home safe and sound though!!!  Oh and they had 'the best time ever' (obviously wasted our money on Florida at Easter then!!!!)


----------



## Northerner (May 6, 2012)

Good to hear she had a great time Amanda, and that she coped with everything fine


----------



## Hanmillmum (May 6, 2012)

I think she has managed really well, I would be very pleased with her -  treating her hypo, having some good treats without her numbers going awol and best of all she has had a great time, what more could you want ?
Lovely to read how she is managing


----------

